# Here we go!



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Just to let you ladies know that things are kicking off! Started back and stomach ache last night. Went to toilet over 12 times last night (I would LOVE a catheter). On and off pain during today. Managed a swim - lovely to be in the water. But now getting contractions lasting 30 seconds every 4-8 minutes...early days still, but it looks like this is it. 

My doula is on her way. 

Hope this will be speedy and uncomplicated... who knows!!!

Looking forward to meeting little one. Seems absolutely unreal that the end result of this will (hopefully) be a baby. I haven't got my head around that at all. I'll probably look at him and say "it's a baby!!!". 

If it goes on forever I might get to post again -  but I hope not!
All the best
OneStep


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

You go girl. Look forward to hearing your delightful news in a few hours time.


F x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Wow Onestep! How exciting!! I'm very impressed, you sound very calm and am in awe that you have been swimming!  I hope you have a wonderful birth experience and look forward to hearing all about the new arrival!

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Oooh, how exciting. How am I meant to sleep now?!!! I really hope that things go really smoothly for you OneStep and I can't wait to hear all about it.   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I am sure she has started as she means to go on and will make sure someone is there giving us regular posts on what is going on!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

OneStep, sending you lots of      that you have a straightforward time of things, that your doula provides you all the encouragement and support you need and that you and your wee boy get through the next few hours with as little stress as possible.  Thinking of you tonight   


A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

ooohhh exciting news to come home to.  Thinking of you onestep and hope all is well.
Annaleahxx


----------

